# Tailor Store chinos



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone tried these yet? The prospect of MTM chinos is sort of tempting.

They have jean style pockets available on the "trend" chinos which look cool (I'd prefer angled frog pockets personally) but also this stupid little metal tag you have no option of removing. You can't remove the back logo on the chino shorts either. There's also no real description of what the difference between "Regular" and "Tapered" or the rise heights is.

https://www.tailorstore.com/us/en/chinos

I'll send them an email to ask if they can clarify the fits or rise heights...


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Yes, very tempting, indeed. Maybe you can take them to a tailor and have them modified. I also like their shirtings.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I have a pair of those, if you want something measured. Trousers are good, shirtings I was a little disappointed in. And I did get their 'better' cloth.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good to know about the pants. Maybe an option for a higher rise, bigger butt, and 8" tapered leg opening. Good spot, Jovan, and thanks for the mini-review, Bjorn.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn: I'd certainly be interested in measurements and what fit you got in comparison to your waist size and all. The visualizer thingie isn't very helpful -- I certainly hope Regular and Tapered fit don't actually equate to Tight and Even Tighter! :icon_scratch:

A while ago when they were just starting (only offered shirts and a few accessories), I sent an email asking if I could customize any options and they basically said, "No, it wouldn't allow us to keep our prices low." So if this is still the case (and I have no reason to believe otherwise), I definitely want to know what I'm getting into before I buy.

hookem: They do have an option for higher rise it seems. Interesting that they don't offer cuffing options, but they may be of the school that cuffs don't belong on chinos.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I'm all about the search for a perfect pair of chinos, but for me MTM or whatever is a little extreme.

It seems to be contrary to the casual nature of khakis.


Plus, I have a natural aversion to these online tailoring operations. 
Perhaps I'm just anal retentive, but when I find a product I like, I want to have some assurances that the product will be readily available for years to come. This is doubly true for basics like OCBDs and chinos.

I suppose this is why I keep trying to get Bills M3s to work forme, despite the flaws in the cut.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

It's hard to be ecstatic about RTW chinos when all of them have some aspect or another that you don't like.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm all about the search for a perfect pair of chinos, but for me MTM or whatever is a little extreme.
> 
> It seems to be contrary to the casual nature of khakis.
> 
> ...


This is my thinking to the letter, but it's lead me down some dark paths and has yet to yield the holy grail of khakis. Alternatives must be sought.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Those seem cool, but the lack of a waist measurement worries me -- they just want hips, seat, and inseam. That would seem to make a higher rise -- heck, even a high-enough rise -- problematic.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh? I could have sworn I filled in a waist measurement.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Jovan said:


> Oh? I could have sworn I filled in a waist measurement.


Yeah... found it on the second try. It seems there are two pages of measurements.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Ah, good.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Not ironed but have been washed a couple of times:











Brace buttons I've added... I sized these to wear with braces, went up a little in the waist. I'm gonna check what fit/rise these were, just cant log in right now to tailor store.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Classic chinos, loose fit, normal waist. Button fly, straight pocket, both back pockets with loop, pleats. Derby cloth. Soglioni blue lining. 

They are true to size and adjust for shrinkage by default. For the cost they are very good, by Swedish pricing standards. 

I sized up a little since I thought they would shrink more which was totally unnecessary. 

Would definitely shop there again.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm all about the search for a perfect pair of chinos, but for me MTM or whatever is a little extreme.
> 
> It seems to be contrary to the casual nature of khakis.


I have a horrible problem of finding chinos under $100 that in the style I want. I like a narrow leg opening, low rise and extended tab waistband or side adjusters.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

hockeyinsider said:


> I have a horrible problem of finding chinos under $100 that in the style I want. I like a narrow leg opening, low rise and extended tab waistband or side adjusters.


 Just buy Brooks milanos and taper them further. You'll still come out less than $100 on sale. Or Rugby University chinos. Or dockers slimmest fit. Low rise slim fit isn't too hard to find.

So, these offer an 11" rise and 8" leg opening? I'll have to try them, that sounds magical.


----------



## andcounting (Apr 7, 2009)

hookem12387 said:


> Just buy Brooks milanos and taper them further. You'll still come out less than $100 on sale.
> 
> So, these offer an 11" rise and 8" leg opening? I'll have to try them, that sounds magical.


Agreed. Ordering today.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

hookem12387 said:


> Just buy Brooks milanos and taper them further. You'll still come out less than $100 on sale. Or Rugby University chinos. Or dockers slimmest fit. Low rise slim fit isn't too hard to find.
> 
> So, these offer an 11" rise and 8" leg opening? I'll have to try them, that sounds magical.


I finally bought a pair of Milano chinos from Brooks Brothers. Not bad, but a little pricey. I thought the leg openings would be smaller. If I were to buy the 32-inch inseam, take them in for hemming and tapering, I'd drop another $30 in alteration costs bringing the cost to $119. That's an expensive pair of chinos.

Dockers D1 (the slimmest fit) still has a very wide 18" leg opening.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

There's a slimmer fitting dockers model, the alpha maybe? I have a pair that comes in at about 7", too small to wear. Rugby is also about 7.5"


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

I seldom frequent Kohl's, but happened in there tonight for the first time in ages. There were two nice and rather slim-fit chinos, but both were cotton/man-made blends.

One, Life Khaki by Haggar, was 69% cotton. It was quite nice, though. Very similar to a Dockers D1. The other was a house brand for $39 and was 70% cotton. If it were 100% cotton, they could have easily sold for $90.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

Hockeyinsider, a couple cheaper brands to consider might be incotex and uniglo.

I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of uniglo's vintage chinos (~$30), the rise was just too low for me.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Hockeyinsider, a couple cheaper brands to consider might be incotex and uniglo.
> 
> I was pleasantly surprised with the quality of uniglo's vintage chinos (~$30), the rise was just too low for me.


Rememer that inco is only cheap on SF. Theyre usually very expensive msrp.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn said:


> Classic chinos, loose fit, normal waist. Button fly, straight pocket, both back pockets with loop, pleats. Derby cloth. Soglioni blue lining.
> 
> They are true to size and adjust for shrinkage by default. For the cost they are very good, by Swedish pricing standards.
> 
> ...


What are your measurements again?



hookem12387 said:


> Just buy Brooks milanos and taper them further. You'll still come out less than $100 on sale. Or Rugby University chinos. Or dockers slimmest fit. Low rise slim fit isn't too hard to find.
> 
> So, these offer an 11" rise and 8" leg opening? I'll have to try them, that sounds magical.


I think last I checked Bjorn was 5'8 or 5'9 and a smaller guy overall than you. So normal waist and loose fit on him may translate to something different on you.

When I emailed, they said they'd get back to me on the precise dimensions for the measurements I supplied. They recommended regular fit and normal waist for anyone first starting out. It seems that these run a little slimmer than your average American chino. The Swedes are pretty rakish people after all. 

Nonetheless, I'd email them just to make sure.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I'm 172 cm tall, and I have a 34-36 inch waist depending on rise for trousers with belt loops. I add around 2 inches on trousers I plan to use with braces. 

However, I seem to have sized these up to 40 inches in the waist, checked on the website. Can't remember why I did that, I think I read somewhere they tended to be small in the waist.

They seem true to measures though and I could take them in a couple of inches for a perfect fit with braces, have not gotten around to that.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

When I ordered some boots from Russell Moccasin Company I did a tracing of my foot and they made the boots from that. It was fairly effective, though not perfect. Still, you may want to try doing a tracing of your body and send it to the factory to make it easier for them to meet your specifications.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

xcubbies said:


> When I ordered some boots from Russell Moccasin Company I did a tracing of my foot and they made the boots from that. It was fairly effective, though not perfect. Still, you may want to try doing a tracing of your body and send it to the factory to make it easier for them to meet your specifications.


How would one go about doing that? 

I did do that with gloves but tracing half my body seems hard 

Tailor store have certain number of measurements they take, they are not a bespoke operation, it's MTM.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Regular Fit (!!!) for my seat measurement would have a 16.5" opening at the bottom. I asked if it could be changed and it seems not.

I think they misunderstood what I asked for in rise measurement. These would be unwearable. I wonder what they're actually referring to.



> Hi Jovan,
> 
> the leg width is determined by the seat measurement and cannot be stated otherwise.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jovan said:


> Regular Fit (!!!) for my seat measurement would have a 16.5" opening at the bottom. I asked if it could be changed and it seems not.
> 
> I think they misunderstood what I asked for in rise measurement. These would be unwearable. I wonder what they're actually referring to.


Weird... What's your waist?


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Between 35-36".


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Jut buy a pair then 

My measured leg opening as per above would be around 16 I'd guess... But I got the loose fit.


----------

